# R33 GTR and trailer hitch



## Jobi Joba (Apr 19, 2004)

Hi mates,

Has anyone already seen a R33 GTR with a trailer hitch (tow bar)?
If so, do you know if a std kit already exists or if the thing was custom made?

I don't intend to tow a caravan, but I think towing my PWC could be cool...

Thx for help!


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

These guys should be able to help you:Towbars, Front push tow bars, towing brackets specialists from Watling Engineers | Imported Vehicles from America, USA, Japan










Dave:wavey:


----------

